# Tutorials/Videos/Books/PDFs for Canon 5D Mark III



## jasonmillard81 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi all,

I have been swamped with work and look forward to taking my 5d MK3 out this weekend for some video/photo fun and learning experiences. There are a few things I need to get (Variable ND and CF card currently using a 16gb Sandisk SD leftover from 60D). 

I see that Dave Dugdale is in the mix of creating/mixing an instructional video for the 5d MK 3 primarily for video. I also saw that f-Stop academy has one and if you google a few more options come up.

I wanted to get some general and specific feedback.

I'd like to obviously get more proficient at both video and photography and while many will be inclined to say read forums and practice I can't help but think that well produced video tutorials and books/pdfs are already available to speed up the learning curve. (this includes: capturing AND editing video/photo)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey, I'm in the same boat. I found two options that I'm going to give a try to. Starting with the video series then moving then using the book as a quick reference when I forget stuff. 

Shooting with the Canon 5d mkiii is the video series and the ebook is Canon 5d mkiii from snapshots to great shots.


----------



## eml58 (Jun 8, 2013)

Two Books worth Buying, I have both, both are excellent.

EOS 5DMK III James Johnson (Rocky Nook Books)

5DMK III Digital Field Guide Charlotte Lowrie (Digital Field Guide Series)

Both available from Amazon as Books or as a download.

Couple of excellent Videos Volume 1 & 2 available as downloads or streaming Video, Volume 1 is available as an Ap for iPhone, unfortunately Volume 2 is only available as a streaming Video, find them at "Blue Crane Digital".

Have Fun.


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 8, 2013)

I had a book by lowrie for my 60D. I made a mistake by getting a kindle version... I think I would really much rather see the book in my hand... but as far as her writing style... I like her a bunch. I have nothing against the woman at least.


----------



## sjschall (Jun 15, 2013)

I found a pretty good pdf (~200 pages) that covers all the menu settings on the 5dIII. Specifically the autofocus section helped a lot since it's so complex. If you want to PM me your email I can send it over.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jun 15, 2013)

Here's one in depth tutorial on 5D3: http://www.lynda.com/5D-Mark-III-tutorials/Shooting-Canon-5D-Mark-III/107422-2.html


----------

